# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  BOB and TB6560 by Hunter_Dt - tiếp nối ý tưởng

## hunter_dt

Ngồi mân mê con Tb6560 mấy tuần nay, ấp ủ làm cái gì đó cho hoành tráng  . Bên cạnh có cái main PC nên nảy ra ý tưởng như thế này: Phần công suất e thiết kế dưới dạng card. Mỗi card 1 con TB6560 cho 1 trục. Như vậy sẽ có 3 card cho 3 trục XYZ, các card này giống nhau nên thay thế nhau được.

Phần thứ 2 là " mảnh đất " cho các card, lấy ý tưởng từ main PC. Main gồm 1 công LPT kết nối PC được cách li và đệm kĩ càng. Đầu ra của mạch gồm 4 jack DB9 nối tới các trục XYZ và Spindle. Trên main sẽ có 4 khe cắm gồm 3 card TB6560 ( cho XYZ ), và 1 card Spindle. Các công tắc hành trình limit cũng sẽ được nối qua công DB9 luôn .

Sau 1 tuần layout e đã có hình ảnh ban đầu về sản phẩm:

Card TB6560:


Main :

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Ý tưởng này hay...
Mấy anh bạn tây đã thực hiện (điểm hình như Geckodriver) nhưng ở VN mình thì chưa thấy.

Mấy cái đen đen chính là module driver


* ảnh chộp bằng điện thoại lại crop nên hơi mờ.

----------


## CKD

@hunter_dt
Có tính giải pháp lắp tản nhiệt cho 6560 và lắp lên board chưa? 6560 mà không có tản nhiệt thì khó bền à.

----------


## hunter_dt

> @hunter_dt
> Có tính giải pháp lắp tản nhiệt cho 6560 và lắp lên board chưa? 6560 mà không có tản nhiệt thì khó bền à.


Có rồi chứ a, a để ý card này cách card kia 4cm lắp tản nhiệt và quạt mini nếu cần

----------


## CKD

Tại mình thấy trên card TB6560 có 2 lổ vit, nhưng trên main chủ lại không có... các lổ vit tương ứng để cố định.
Nếu lắp giữa 2 board mà chỉ dùng mấy cái pin header thôi thì e.. không vũng được. Trong khi đó trên board TB6560 lại có thể có tản nhiệt, lại có thể có quạt nên khối lượng khá lớn, có thể bị rung nữa  :Big Grin:  Nên mình nghĩ phải thêm mấy lổ vit để cố định thì mới chắc chắn.

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## CKD

Gecko driver cũng dùng Pin Header để kết nối dạng module.
Là module dùng trong ảnh ở bài phía trên (4 module màu đen, dưới 4 con led đỏ)

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## CKD

Một board chủ dùng với Gecko G250

----------


## hunter_dt

> Gecko driver cũng dùng Pin Header để kết nối dạng module.
> Là module dùng trong ảnh ở bài phía trên (4 module màu đen, dưới 4 con led đỏ)


Trông mạch của ngta chất quá a ạ

----------


## nhatson

mạch 4 layer, em nghe loáng thoáng chủ hãng vẽ layout bằng autocad >>> công cụ bthường với sự nhẫn nại, vẩn có thể tạo ra sp rất là tuyệt

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

mạch của geckodrive g540
http://www.ftp.cnchungary.com/Varsan...TIC%5b1%5d.pdf

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái ảnh.. bổ xung bộ G540

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## CKD

@hunter_dt
Không biết dự án đi tới đâu rồi nhỉ? Lâu quá không thấy up to date  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hunter_dt

> @hunter_dt
> Không biết dự án đi tới đâu rồi nhỉ? Lâu quá không thấy up to date .


Do gặp hạn chế về kinh tế, e đang đầu tư toàn bộ cho phần máy nên phải dừng điện lại a ạ  :Frown:  , 3 tháng trôi tra trên tay mới có 1 cái Driver, 1 cái BOB, mấy cái động cơ bước và chấm hết. mọi thứ vẫn đang nằm trong của hàng  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

hay chờ 3 tháng nữa mình làm xong rùi còn gì tặng lại,gia công free luôn cho  :Smile: )

----------


## hunter_dt

> hay chờ 3 tháng nữa mình làm xong rùi còn gì tặng lại,gia công free luôn cho )


Ước mơ của em là làm 1 cái CNC " micro " hành trình tầm 100 x 100 mm thôi a ạ. Em sẽ tự làm phần controller cho nó luôn, anh xem nhận được kèo này không  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ước mơ của em là làm 1 cái CNC " micro " hành trình tầm 100 x 100 mm thôi a ạ. Em sẽ tự làm phần controller cho nó luôn, anh xem nhận được kèo này không


mình thì cũng ko rành vì cũng chỉ vì thích mà làm thôi,dạo này mình hơi bận nên chưa làm đc,nếu làm xong giúp đc gì thì mình giúp thôi,chịu khó mang phôi qua làm chuột cho mình  :Smile: )

----------


## hunter_dt

Test sơ bộ BOB và Driver bản rồi của em bằng MDI khá tốt, e đặt tốc độ 200v/p, gia tốc 10, vi bước 1/16. Test lệnh G0 X1000 rồi G0 X0 về đúng chỗ cũ luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter_dt

Update luôn nè, e test BOB và Driver bằng mach 3 , chế độ MDI cho chạy 100 vòng rồi về 0

----------

